# Access Tivo Stream 4K Hidden A/V Menus



## ptcfast2

Here's a quick rundown of how to access the hidden menus in com.droidlogic.tv (the app that is the the "More" menu on the Stream 4k). You'll need to enable Android's Developer Mode to do this. They seem to do stuff, but your results may vary. Might fix issues others are having with random wake ups, HDR, other stuff.

Enable Developer Mode by going to Device Preferences --> About --> Build and click it a few times until it tells you that you are a "Developer".
Then go to Device Preferences --> Developer Options--> USB Debugging and enable this option.
Go to Network & Internet --> Available Networks and click your connected WiFi network to see what your Stream's IP address currently is.
Download and install adblink
In adblink enter your Stream's IP address in the "Ad Hoc IP" field.
Click "Connect". You'll be prompted to accept the connection on the Stream itself - accept it and also remember the device if prompted.
Once adblink reports that you are connected click "ADB Shell"
Copy and paste the following commands in the terminal window to launch the associated menu item on the Stream itself:

*CEC Settings*
am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.HdmiCecActivity

*HDMI Self Adaptation/Refresh Rate Switching*
am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.PlaybackActivity

*Dolby Vision On/Off*
am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.display.dolbyvision.DolbyVisionSettingActivity

*Dolby Vision Graphics/Video Priority*
am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.display.dolbyvision.GraphicsPrioritySettingActivity

*HDR to SDR*
am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.display.hdr.HdrSettingActivity

*SDR to HDR*
am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.display.sdr.SdrSettingActivity
























​


----------



## cybergrimes

I'll be checking this out, what was the default SDR->HDR setting?


----------



## CraigThom

Maybe the CEC settings will let me turn my TV off.


----------



## cybergrimes

Huzzah-- the only command I've ran so far was to turn Dolby Vision off 
am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.display.dolbyvision.DolbyVisionSettingActivity

I have the system set for HDR10, I'm no longer getting forced HDR outside of apps but I did get HDR with a Netflix title. This is great.


edit: rebooted and Dolby Vision is re-enabled again. Too bad...


----------



## jimpmc

cybergrimes said:


> Huzzah-- the only command I've ran so far was to turn Dolby Vision off
> am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.display.dolbyvision.DolbyVisionSettingActivity
> 
> I have the system set for HDR10, I'm no longer getting forced HDR outside of apps but I did get HDR with a Netflix title. This is great.
> 
> edit: rebooted and Dolby Vision is re-enabled again. Too bad...


I was wondering if the adb settings would survive a reboot. Hopefully a firmware update will expose these settings -- at least it doesn't need to be developed from the ground up.


----------



## cybergrimes

jimpmc said:


> I was wondering if the adb settings would survive a reboot. Hopefully a firmware update will expose these settings -- at least it doesn't need to be developed from the ground up.


That was my thought too, hopefully they address it all quickly


----------



## CraigThom

I was able to turn off CEC. Now maybe my TV will stay off.


----------



## jwort93

I disabled dolby vision, but it doesn't seem to stick. The screen blanks, but when it comes back it's still dolby vision.

Edit, figured it out, you need to set it to hdr10 in the regular settings first, and then disable dolby vision, which puts it in sdr then.


----------



## ptcfast2

jwort93 said:


> I disabled dolby vision, but it doesn't seem to stick. The screen blanks, but when it comes back it's still dolby vision.
> 
> Edit, figured it out, you need to set it to hdr10 in the regular settings first, and then disable dolby vision, which puts it in sdr then.


Honestly, I don't think they are actually using Dolby Vision here and the reason we can't mess with it is that the implementation isn't working properly. On a SDR TV, disabling Dolby Vision actually makes the picture better, colors get less saturated the moment you use the hidden menu item to turn it off. Furthermore, like, how is it even working? Why does the picture even change? How? Are you just saying Dolby Vision is a software thing now? What's up with this?
*
DOLBY VISION SHOULD NOT EVEN BE AN OPTION ON A NON-DOLBY VISION TV!*

There's something really screwy going on with HDR related stuff on the Stream...and to me it's almost like they are forcing Dolby Vision because Dolby Vision isn't actually working properly so it's better to show it "on" without the option to disable to satisfy the advertising. It's not an automatically detected thing, that's for freaking sure.

I bet you this thing was partly rushed out the door to try and save it from the impending launch/announcement of the Google Android TV device. If they waited later, people would just use the Google device as it's rumored to basically eat Tivo's lunch in this arena. They probably figured it was better to get SOME marketshare on a product they were developing vs waiting until Google's offering gives consumers no reason to purchase the Tivo version. Undercut everyone for a month on price, hope people buy it, work out the bugs (if they care enough).

If Tivo can RAPIDLY fix the bugs, and actually bring the Tivo "experience" fully to this device they can compete. If they don't, it's a DOA product.


----------



## Rkkeller

Be aware TiVo can't fix it if you brick the device. People are posting things like my pic on FB.


----------



## ptcfast2

Rkkeller said:


> Be aware TiVo can't fix it if you brick the device. People are posting things like my pic on FB.


Nothing described in this thread will brick the device. Please don't spread false information unrelated to the topic being discussed.


----------



## CybrFyre

How do you get a current setting?


----------



## ptcfast2

CybrFyre said:


> How do you get a current setting?


You can just run the command to open the menu and it will show you the current setting for that menu item.


----------



## CybrFyre

ptcfast2 said:


> You can just run the command to open the menu and it will show you the current setting for that menu item.


What is "the command to open the menu" ?
And, what about other possible settings?
Thanks!


----------



## ptcfast2

CybrFyre said:


> What is "the command to open the menu" ?
> And, what about other possible settings?
> Thanks!


It's in Step 8 of the first post of this thread.


----------



## CybrFyre

Ok. Found the documentation on that command, and understand what you mean, now. Looking to see if there's a way to list the available components for an intent.


----------



## Dan203

This is pretty cool. You're finding all the good stuff.


----------



## Where As

I'll def have to try some of these! Will any of these allow auto switching to/from Dolby Vision? The FireTV 4k stick was delivered set to all DV all the time, but was able to be changed to only engage DV for DV content. 

In general I'm disappointed in the lack of access to the native Android TV settings - so many of them show up on the Stream, but are grayed out in the menu :-( Guess I'm spoiled by my Shield TV, which is almost pure native Android TV...


----------



## brotony

I've used this app on my Fire TV 4KS. Same issue with settings not sticking. It's a shame some devices have hidden momentary settings that aren't user controlled and stick.

Fix this TiVo. All of it.

I sent them questions and suggestions and all I got back initially was a case number. Days later followed up with, "sorry, the TiVo Streamer 4K is currently out of stock. We'll let you know when it's back in stock." Is that any way to handle a case number? No sale.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cybergrimes

Where As said:


> Shield TV, which is almost pure native Android TV...


I think it's the other way around. Those menus, options and settings are Nvidia refinements from the past 5 years. The menus on this TiVo device more closely mimics a barebones Android TV. They look exactly like the Jetstream 4K box I picked up from Walmart that has had zero updates since it released. TiVo might have locked a suggestion row to the home screen but not much done in the settings. Just my take on it anyway.


----------



## foghorn2

the SDR to HDR setting to off is awsome, I did that a long time ago to my airtv mini and all my old stuff looks so much better on my HDR compatible Samsung. On the tivo 4k It does not matter, since the HW acceleration and de-interlacing is broken for mpeg2


----------



## foghorn2

Dan203 said:


> This is pretty cool. You're finding all the good stuff.


This is more your alley Dan, you are a great programmer, I think you would shine developing for Andriod TV.


----------



## BillyClyde

ptcfast2 said:


> Honestly, I don't think they are actually using Dolby Vision here and the reason we can't mess with it is that the implementation isn't working properly. On a SDR TV, disabling Dolby Vision actually makes the picture better, colors get less saturated the moment you use the hidden menu item to turn it off. Furthermore, like, how is it even working? Why does the picture even change? How? Are you just saying Dolby Vision is a software thing now? What's up with this?
> *
> DOLBY VISION SHOULD NOT EVEN BE AN OPTION ON A NON-DOLBY VISION TV!*
> 
> There's something really screwy going on with HDR related stuff on the Stream...and to me it's almost like they are forcing Dolby Vision because Dolby Vision isn't actually working properly so it's better to show it "on" without the option to disable to satisfy the advertising. It's not an automatically detected thing, that's for freaking sure.
> 
> I bet you this thing was partly rushed out the door to try and save it from the impending launch/announcement of the Google Android TV device. If they waited later, people would just use the Google device as it's rumored to basically eat Tivo's lunch in this arena. They probably figured it was better to get SOME marketshare on a product they were developing vs waiting until Google's offering gives consumers no reason to purchase the Tivo version. Undercut everyone for a month on price, hope people buy it, work out the bugs (if they care enough).
> 
> If Tivo can RAPIDLY fix the bugs, and actually bring the Tivo "experience" fully to this device they can compete. If they don't, it's a DOA product.


I'm starting to think the same thing. I just got my TS4Ks today finally. After hooking one up and it detecting my Dolby Vision capable display, it shows that it's on, but when I compare it to my AppleTV forced to Dolby Vision it's not even close to the quality I get with that. It doesn't even look like what it's supposed to being converted to DV. It looks like a horrible rendition of SDR. No wonder you guys don't like it being forced on. With the AppleTV it's a completely different story.


----------



## jaselzer

ptcfast2 said:


> Here's a quick rundown of how to access the hidden menus in com.droidlogic.tv (the app that is the the "More" menu on the Stream 4k). You'll need to enable Android's Developer Mode to do this. They seem to do stuff, but your results may vary. Might fix issues others are having with random wake ups, HDR, other stuff.
> 
> Enable Developer Mode by going to Device Preferences --> About --> Build and click it a few times until it tells you that you are a "Developer".
> Then go to Device Preferences --> Developer Options--> USB Debugging and enable this option.
> Go to Network & Internet --> Available Networks and click your connected WiFi network to see what your Stream's IP address currently is.
> Download and install adblink
> In adblink enter your Stream's IP address in the "Ad Hoc IP" field.
> Click "Connect". You'll be prompted to accept the connection on the Stream itself - accept it and also remember the device if prompted.
> Once adblink reports that you are connected click "ADB Shell"
> Copy and paste the following commands in the terminal window to launch the associated menu item on the Stream itself:
> 
> *CEC Settings*
> am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.HdmiCecActivity
> 
> *HDMI Self Adaptation/Refresh Rate Switching*
> am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.PlaybackActivity
> 
> *Dolby Vision On/Off*
> am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.display.dolbyvision.DolbyVisionSettingActivity
> 
> *Dolby Vision Graphics/Video Priority*
> am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.display.dolbyvision.GraphicsPrioritySettingActivity
> 
> *HDR to SDR*
> am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.display.hdr.HdrSettingActivity
> 
> *SDR to HDR*
> am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.display.sdr.SdrSettingActivity
> 
> View attachment 48967
> View attachment 48968
> View attachment 48969
> View attachment 48970​


To be perfectly honest, you are my hero as of this moment. The CEC was causing me to pull the 4K from my system.

Well, though you are still in my mind a hero, unfortunately, turning off CeC on the Stream through the Developer Options disables any sound to be sent via my Samsung TV to my Sonos Beam via the hdmi/arc. Tivo is just going to have to fix their CeC issue before I can have the Stream in my system.


----------



## aaronwt

Where As said:


> I'll def have to try some of these! Will any of these allow auto switching to/from Dolby Vision? The FireTV 4k stick was delivered set to all DV all the time, but was able to be changed to only engage DV for DV content.
> 
> In general I'm disappointed in the lack of access to the native Android TV settings - so many of them show up on the Stream, but are grayed out in the menu :-( Guess I'm spoiled by my Shield TV, which is almost pure native Android TV...


i remember having to return my first FireTV 4k stick since it wasn't close to ready for prime time. But a couple months later they had fixed many things. Now I own three of the Fire Tv 4K sticks. I hope TiVo doesn't take that long because the price is a promotion. And will go up to $70. With the FireTv Stick 4K I actually paid less when I bought them a few months later.


----------



## aaronwt

BillyClyde said:


> I'm starting to think the same thing. I just got my TS4Ks today finally. After hooking one up and it detecting my Dolby Vision capable display, it shows that it's on, but when I compare it to my AppleTV forced to Dolby Vision it's not even close to the quality I get with that. It doesn't even look like what it's supposed to being converted to DV. It looks like a horrible rendition of SDR. No wonder you guys don't like it being forced on. With the AppleTV it's a completely different story.


My two ATV 4K boxes look just as bad with forced DV or HDR10. Plus it's still way too bright.
I don't like any device using forced HDR. i was so glad when apple fixed their forced HDr issue. I then bought a second one. But with all my other streaming devices, my ATV 4K boxes are my least used streamers. But then I'm not an Apple person anyway. But some things have only been in HDR or Atmos on the ATv 4K. Which is the reason I first purchased one.


----------



## BillyClyde

BillyClyde said:


> I'm starting to think the same thing. I just got my TS4Ks today finally. After hooking one up and it detecting my Dolby Vision capable display, it shows that it's on, but when I compare it to my AppleTV forced to Dolby Vision it's not even close to the quality I get with that. It doesn't even look like what it's supposed to being converted to DV. It looks like a horrible rendition of SDR. No wonder you guys don't like it being forced on. With the AppleTV it's a completely different story.


I found this on Zatz's site from user HarperVision regarding what appears to be the reasons why this is happening:

https://zatznotfunny.com/2020-05/tivo-stream-4k-issues/#comment-95552

_"I've found that you need to disable Dolby Vision and make HDR the priority in the Android TV Settings menu and then your colors and picture will look correct, and in my case at least, better than the SDR version.

They messed up Dolby Vision somehow internally so it doesn't display properly. It appears that it doesn't support the Sony version of Dolby Vision, Profile 5 Low Latency Dolby Vision (LLDV). I have confirmed this with an HDFury Vertex2. When I force an EDID that uses LLDV exclusively such as the Sony A1 OLED, I get the dull lifeless image you describe and the Vertex2 reports no Dolby Vision being input, even though the Stream 4K says it's outputting DV. As soon as I select an EDID that supports the original RGB 8 bit Dolby Vision Version only, the LG C7 OLED, then the Vertex2 reports receiving that signal at its input and the image gets all pink and overblown, which is correct since my display doesn't support that version of DV and is supposed to appear that way when receiving this type of signal.

This is the same issue (lack of Sony profile 5/LLDV support) I saw with the TiVo Edge, causing me to return it."_


----------



## ptcfast2

I'm building an app that kinda allows you to access all this stuff via the Stream itself and do some other stuff. It will remove the requirement for developer mode and things. I think it's the best way to do this, and can just be downloaded from the Play Store vs having to do all the steps manually.


----------



## ptcfast2

More and more stuff I find just further confirms what we already know...


----------



## Kjrayo18

Hey I just registered to say thanks for finding this awesome fix to the auto hdr always on, was about to return it good thing I didn’t!!


----------



## BillyClyde

I really don’t really understand this compliant with DV/HDR always on. I watched Chris Wallace this morning on my OLED in Dolby Vision and everything seemed to be converted and mapped correctly and the picture looked great. None of the colors or brightness are overblown here. Maybe when it’s only converted to HDR and not Dolby Vision is what your issue is, idk. 

I do agree there should be the choice at least though.


----------



## CybrFyre

ptcfast2 said:


> More and more stuff I find just further confirms what we already know...
> View attachment 49114


Any idea how one properly updates a json-like value like that on the commandline with the "settings" command?


----------



## EvMan

1st thanks so much for sharing this pfcfast2. I've successfully followed your instuctions to use adbLink. However I'm not getting the results I was hoping for. I have an LG 4K TV with Dolby Vision. I've been using YouTube to test. I turned SDR to HDR off but no matter the stream always converts HD stuff to HDR or Dolby Vision. Is this what others are seeing? I tested with the Black Widow trailer which says it's Dolby Vision and that looks good. But I don't want things getting converted as everything I've read says that results in worse picture.


----------



## wizziwig

ptcfast2 said:


> I'm building an app that kinda allows you to access all this stuff via the Stream itself and do some other stuff. It will remove the requirement for developer mode and things. I think it's the best way to do this, and can just be downloaded from the Play Store vs having to do all the steps manually.


There is no need to do the any steps manually or even mess around with ADB.

After seeing your findings (thanks for the initial clues!), I just downloaded an Android shortcut manager like this one. Once installed (need to sideload app), you have to launch it from settings->apps->all apps.

Scroll down to "Droid Settings" and you will find all the shortcuts you listed on the first post. Unfortunately, you can't pin these shortcuts directly to the home screen on this version of Android (I just get an error when I try from the context menu (long press in Activity Manager)).

Another problem here is that settings like disabling the broken Dolby Vision (which causes washed out colors / raised blacks even on an SDR TV) revert back to their original value when you power off the TV. Possibly will also happen on any HDMI handshake.

In its current state, this device is simply unusable to anyone who cares about picture quality. Tivo needs to find more qualified testers and/or developers before they release this type of product in the future. (if any employees are reading this, please send me a private message).

When I have more time, I will do a more in-depth analysis of the video output using my HDMI analysis hardware similar to what I did many years ago when Tivo broke interlaced output on one of the software updates.

Edit: Had some time to analyze the video output of this device. See the other thread.


----------



## Diacritical

I can't even find the device setting on this damned thing. I can find the TiVo App settings and GooglePlay settings, but I cannot get it to bring up network settings or other device settings. Never seen such an opaque product in my life.

Edited to add: Had to shut it off and boot back up to get to the main menu. Only way I could find.


----------



## cybergrimes

Diacritical said:


> I can't even find the device setting on this damned thing. I can find the TiVo App settings and GooglePlay settings, but I cannot get it to bring up network settings or other device settings. Never seen such an opaque product in my life.
> 
> Edited to add: Had to shut it off and boot back up to get to the main menu. Only way I could find.


It's the gear icon, top right corner on home screen...


----------



## Dan203

Diacritical said:


> I can't even find the device setting on this damned thing. I can find the TiVo App settings and GooglePlay settings, but I cannot get it to bring up network settings or other device settings. Never seen such an opaque product in my life.
> 
> Edited to add: Had to shut it off and boot back up to get to the main menu. Only way I could find.


The home button is the little circle below the back button


----------



## Diacritical

cybergrimes said:


> It's the gear icon, top right corner on home screen...


Yeah -that screen had disappeared and i only had access to the TiVo app and the google apps listing page (press and hold Google App button), not the main page accessed through the remote. When I just that that button, I got nothing but a black screen and sleep mode on the TV (closest thing to turning off before disabling CEC). Had to power cycle to get it back. I've turned off CEC now and it's working much better. Very helpful thread!


----------



## CybrFyre

wizziwig said:


> There is no need to do the any steps manually or even mess around with ADB.
> 
> After seeing your findings (thanks for the initial clues!), I just downloaded an Android shortcut manager like this one. Once installed, you have to launch it from settings->apps->all apps.
> 
> Scroll down to "Droid Settings" and you will find all the shortcuts you listed on the first post. Unfortunately, you can't pin these shortcuts directly to the home screen on this version of Android (I just get an error when I try from the context menu (long press in Activity Manager)).
> 
> Another problem here is that settings like disabling the broken Dolby Vision (which causes washed out colors / raised blacks even on an SDR TV) revert back to their original value when you power off the TV. Possibly will also happen on any HDMI handshake.
> 
> In its current state, this device is simply unusable to anyone who cares about picture quality. Tivo needs to find more qualified testers and/or developers before they release this type of product in the future. (if any employees are reading this, please send me a private message).
> 
> When I have more time, I will do a more in-depth analysis of the video output using my HDMI analysis hardware similar to what I did many years ago when Tivo broke interlaced output on one of the software updates.
> 
> Edit: Had some time to analyze the video output of this device. See the other thread.


I have that Android shortcut manager on my phone and don't see the app in the play store on the stream. Did you have to sideload?


----------



## rczrider

CybrFyre said:


> I have that Android shortcut manager on my phone and don't see the app in the play store on the stream. Did you have to sideload?


I'm guessing they did indeed sideload it, since they linked to APKPure instead of the Play Store link to Activity Launcher.


----------



## EvMan

The Activity Launcher app has to be side loaded. You can however get Side Load Launcher from the Play Store to make it easier/quicker to find your side loaded apps. It's just another app that shows up in the apps menu then brings up a launcher for all your apps including side loaded ones. Saves you from having to go into settings menu to find them.

I'm pretty unhappy with the video output I'm getting even with these extra settings. I'm not noticing anything terrible on my LG 4K TV, but I'd much prefer this to work like Apple TV and have an option to output the native format. No matter what settings I've tried I get either forced HDR or forced Dolby Vision. The SDR to HDR option does not seem to work, my TV always shows anything from the stream as HDR or DV. Does anyone know if this is unique to Tivo or if it's an Android TV thing? From what I've seen there aren't that many Android TV devices with Dolby Vision and also it was only added with more recent versions of the OS. Hoping either way someone gets this fixed as I'm otherwise enjoying the device.


----------



## BigC

Thanks for this info. Turning off CEC allowed me to get my TV to turn off!! Had to pull the Stream out of my system because my TV would turn off then come back on. Turning off CEC fixed that and the Stream is now back in my system.


----------



## gamo62

I can turn off Dolby Vision but the setting doesn't stick. Any way to make sure that it does?


----------



## aaronwt

gamo62 said:


> I can turn off Dolby Vision but the setting doesn't stick. Any way to make sure that it does?


I've not run into this. When I set it for Always on HDR10, it stays at that setting. And when I set it for Always on DV , that stays too. Of course there should never be always on HDR, but that was a borked decision TiVo made.

But their worst decision is the HDMI-CEC issue. I am able to avoid it because I have other devices that have settings I can turn off. But your average person has absolutely no clue about HDMI_CEC.


----------



## wizziwig

He's not referring to the non-hidden setting that selects between HDR10 and Dolby Vision. There is a totally separate hidden setting that enables/disables Dolby Vision support. That setting has an effect on image quality even when you're not actually using Dolby Vision. It even affects non-HDR TVs. Unfortunately, as I mentioned earlier in this thread - the setting reverts to 'enabled' on HDMI handshake.


----------



## Owen35

I was just about to send my Stick back when I popped onto this thread and it gave me hope. Is there a way to allow for pass-through audio? I use Plex and Kodi to manage and play my media and they are hobbled and only output PCM. (I have a Dolby Vision OLED, so I'm fine with that feature.)


----------



## ptcfast2

Owen35 said:


> I was just about to send my Stick back when I popped onto this thread and it gave me hope. Is there a way to allow for pass-through audio? I use Plex and Kodi to manage and play my media and they are hobbled and only output PCM. (I have a Dolby Vision OLED, so I'm fine with that feature.)


The Plex app has a setting to enable it. It's per app it seems.


----------



## U'nique

ptcfast2 said:


> Here's a quick rundown of how to access the hidden menus


You wouldn't happen to have seen a networking menu to disable IPv6, have you? I have a Starz app that wouldn't work at all until I disabled IPv6 on my network. Makes HBO Max start streams a lot quicker, too (some would have a 1 minute delay). I put in a feature request to allow disabling IPv6 in the device so I can turn it back on across my network.


----------



## SeanStan13

Just ran through this, anyone still having issues with Dolby Vision staying off after reboot? For reference, I already had HDR priority set to HRD10 before disabling Dolby.
Maybe new SW changed this behavior to revert Dolby Vision to on no matter what?


----------



## Christopher Hicks

This adbLink is amazing.

I have the Tivo Stream 4k, and it is lacking PIP for apps like sling.Well using abd, and an app called Button Remapper. All you have to do it map a button to the keycode 171 and that will give you PIP access!

the Button Remapper app will guide you though the command you need to run... since the shell is already open, you only need to the run the command starting with sh to the end (it gives a command to launch abd, but via abdLink we already did that).

It works amazing!
Thanks for this post, as this was inspiration to getting Universal PIP working!!
Finally I can use the Tivo Guide without losing the audio (and video pip) of what I Was watching


----------



## Consultant

I just got a Stream 4K and I have the new Chromecast with Google TV. I am preferring the Stream as I'm getting 5.1 and Atmos in all the major streaming apps when streaming content that supports it. All these sticks seem to be in a flux of this doesn't work but this does or this update fixed this and broke that. On the Chromecast, several apps, like Hulu, currently are sending audio in 2-channel PCM. You can cast from your mobile device to fix that but then what's the point of using an Android TV device. LOL.

So I liked that the Tivo gets the 5.1 audio and Atmos right, has a better remote, and I can integrate Locast, Sling and Pluto live TV in to the Channel guide. All shortcomings for the Chromecast (currently). And the info button on the remote comes in handing as I can view realtime video/audio streaming stats when watching Netflix using that button.

But then I'm now seeing posts about this issue about SDR content looking terrible in Dolby Vision, or, when DV is turned off, the SDR content still looks worse than the Chromecast.

Can someone clarify for me, if I'm using a 4K AVR and TV with DV/HDR support with the Tivo Stream 4K, and 99% of the time I'm streaming shows and movies from Netflix, Disney+, Hulu and HBO max that were released in the last two years, how big of an issue is this SDR problem for my viewing habits?


----------



## scottchez

There has to be a reason why they did not include this PIP with Sound feature out of the box. 
Does it cause the unit to crash or lock up more, seems to good to be true.
OR
Maybe it is a hidden Beta test going on now that they are about to release.
PIP out of Sling is very important to me. Game changer. I love to surf channels during comercials.
IDEAS ?



Christopher Hicks said:


> This adbLink is amazing.
> 
> I have the Tivo Stream 4k, and it is lacking PIP for apps like sling.Well using abd, and an app called Button Remapper. All you have to do it map a button to the keycode 171 and that will give you PIP access!


----------



## XRaiderV17

...isn't there a command to get this thing to cough up the system's real time performance statistics?


----------



## john Barth

wizziwig said:


> There is no need to do the any steps manually or even mess around with ADB.
> 
> After seeing your findings (thanks for the initial clues!), I just downloaded an Android shortcut manager like [/URL].


Great app. Thanks! Works well on Android TV

What I'm wondering is it anyone has figured out a way to take it one step further and automate making a selection, too? E.g., not just open the display resolution setting dialog, but select one of the resolutions and confirm? That's what I'm looking to do


----------



## XRaiderV17

XRaiderV17 said:


> ...isn't there a command to get this thing to cough up the system's real time performance statistics?


and got an answer on another site...about device, kernal version, and it opens bug tracker, where the performance stats window I wanted is.


----------



## Alphy361

For this option "HDMI Self Adaptation/Refresh Rate Switching" should I use partial mode and total mode? I'm confused!


----------



## vladlenas

Everything has been done for a long time, I recommend
*tvQuickActions - button mapper & mouse toggle*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=dev.vodik7.tvquickactions&hl=en_US&gl=US

Automatic AFR works with:
 Vimu Media Player for TV (9.0.6), SmartTubeNext .......
also implemented frequency switching by button. By button works in all applications, but does not work on Netflix in the DV stream.

*WHAT'S NEW*
* AFR for Amlogic devices based on Android 9/10 through apps that support it.
* AFR by one click for some devices (TiVo Stream 4K, Eko KATV10, maybe some another). If it available for you device, you can find it in Features tab.
* Improvements and bugfixes


----------

